# First and last VAG car!!!!



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Think its safe to say i wont be buying a VAG car any time soon. After owning my skoda for 6 months from brand new id say iv had quite major issues with it:
1) oil consumption = new engine
2) new comes with faulty turbo = new turbo.
3) car cut out on my way to work = new fuel pump.
4) rattles inside = annoying still waiting to be repaired.
5) sat in traffic on a hill yesterday and a stabilisation error message come on the display which also disabled my hill hold with no warning.

Is it me or do i have a right to be extremely annoyed and fed up of my car already!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip I would be mad,get a Subaru had it 6 months now and its not put a foot wrong :driver:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My mums vw fine its just the 1.4 tsi engine and seems to be the systems along with it, skoda havn't let me down its VAG haha


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd get them to replace it with a new one. Screw replacing parts its obviously a knackered car somehow


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Not fit for purpose then.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Crap engine. My mates fitted loads of new ones to the equivalent SEAT's.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

I think it depends more on the car than on the brand. You've had very bad luck with yours I think. A friend of mine owns an Octavia RS since a few years ago and 0 problems. I own an Altea for 2 years and 0 problems as well. But I'd be pi**ed off like you if I was in your situation.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> My mums vw fine its just the 1.4 tsi engine and seems to be the systems along with it, skoda havn't let me down its VAG haha


Shame you have been unlucky, I remember my 1st Golf 25years ago, since then a total of 5 with a Corrado in between, the only probs I had was with the MK2 golfs and the heater matrices failing, other than tht, they have gone on and on and on, the one MK2 I sold to my bro, and he took it up to 187k before t got written off, my corrado done 144k by the time I was ready for a mk4 Golf, this Mk5 has just got it's 4th MOT last weekend and I aint had to replace anything more than a couple of bulbs :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Not what I want to hear after just buying a 6 year old Skoda Fabia with 40,000 miles on! So far, touch wood, It's running sweet as a nut. 

Hopefully your getting this all sorted on Warranty though? Although you shouldn't have so many problems at such an early stage, which is no doubt a ball ache warranty or not.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats a throw back and start again car for sure get on the case quick there is a time limit with these things


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my VAG is still in the garage too! :lol:

I feel your pain OP.... I would go with not fit for purpose as well.... give em h€ll

:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

My last 4 cars have been vag & none put a foot wrong & I'd easily covered 500,000 miles with them, you've just had a Friday afternoon car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I swore I wouldn't have another after my last, they have too many niggly faults and common faults to be considered a reliable choice imho.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The irony is that I've had seven Renaults and one VW. The VW had the worst history in terms of problems than any of the Renaults I had!! 

Gutted for the OP though as there's nothing worse than having problems with your car that takes away your faith in the car.  

I would quite possibly be inclined to contact their customer services and speak to them about it being 'not fit for purpose' as I've known people get replacement cars on those grounds.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I like my mk5 golf, also has the 1.4 tsi engine. Only had it since September and had the mecatronic box replaced under warranty thanks to help on here.

I've had 4 polos and another golf. As they have progressed they have got more rattley, more expensive to fix and poorer quality I think compared to similar priced cars. They are nice cars once sorted and if looked after they go forever.

Sounds like you have been very unlucky. Hope you get it sorted as it is something that can really get you down.

Re reading this I don't know why I keep buying them but I never buy new. Apparently my current car was 25k plus. I wouldn't pay that for one for sure.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont think you can tar a brand with the same brush but i do know 2 people who have bought exactly the same car as you and said they are a pile of sh1t...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Its the 1.4tsi engines my mates polo gti also had a new engine they are rubbish engines!! Im going in monday but if i ask for new one whats the difference going to be and for the money the car ill want isnt out until june so id be without a car haha


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yup id be pissed off sounds like you got a bit of a Friday afternoon car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha maybe yes, it is green too so maybe i can believe the superstition haha cause also had to replace a tyre that got a nail in it, and cracked my window other week on motorway ha


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

VAGS are decent cars but they have issues the same as every other brand. They evolve and get more complicated IMO
All machines go wrong.
My old man said back in the day when they brought out wheely bins, "bad move, anything with a wheel will need maintaining"


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

From having read about Dobie's Polo GTI in Evo and the feedback he's had from many readers... I think the 1.4 TSI engines are definitely flawed.

A great idea dropping capacity and emissions by getting 170+ hp from double charged 1400cc, but has it worked as a long term prospect?

My mate had an older Polo 1.4 which was also a bag of ****, and my sister had an auto polo that was similar.

The funniest thing was when my Dad said "it's her own fault, should have bought a proper car, a ford or a vauxhall"! :lol:. Oh, I laughed. But then I though about it I've had two fords, dad's had four vaux in a row and lots of old escorts etc, and mum's had two Vaux's and a ford since the eurgh, _Lada_. An imaginitive bunch we are


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive not had any problems with my vrs (touch wood) ive had it for 8months and my mate has a ibiza cupra and his engine has been fine too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not fit for purpose take it to dealers inform them you have lost faith in the car and want a new one recorded letter to Skoda stating your intent not easy to do, speak from experience with a new R56 cooper S , Drive shaft, two new clutches, new wheels , wheel arches , fog lights cam chain and followers, new seat, dash board out 4 times for rattles, but to name a few i took it back to dealer and left it there to phone me with a list of 17 items to replace and said i did not want it back until fit for purchase since work all completed was great since .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

pee said:


> Ive not had any problems with my vrs (touch wood) ive had it for 8months and my mate has a ibiza cupra and his engine has been fine too.


The engine trouble has been on a batch of engines i believe due to tolerances, and i know of 3 vrs's plus a fair few on briskoda along with my mates polo gti, not sure about the iboza


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Not fit for purpose take it to dealers inform them you have lost faith in the car and want a new one recorded letter to Skoda stating your intent not easy to do, speak from experience with a new R56 cooper S , Drive shaft, two new clutches, new wheels , wheel arches , fog lights cam chain and followers, new seat, dash board out 4 times for rattles, but to name a few i took it back to dealer and left it there to phone me with a list of 17 items to replace and said i did not want it back until fit for purchase since work all completed was great since .


Thats terrible isnt it, only trouble is, if they offer to give me money back rather than a new car i wouldnt have a car as there nothing i want ha until the toyota gt86 comes out


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

My old dad used to tell me, (he heard it somewhere), "If it has breasts or an engine, its going to be trouble!"

True dat :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Woodking said:


> My old dad used to tell me, (he heard it somewhere), "If it has breasts or an engine, its going to be trouble!"
> 
> True dat :thumb:


i think i have heard the modded version of that "if it has **** or pistons it is going to be expensive."


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Not fit for purpose then.


spot on. This term is used a lot in quality control. take it back. is the manufacturer ISO 9001 registered? i'd like to see them give you a new car.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your troubles mate hope you get it sorted.

On another note my VAG car is 10 years old, i've owned it 18 months n it's never put a foot wrong apart from obvious wear n tear brakes tyres etc.

Let us know how you get on mate :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles mate hope you get it sorted.
> 
> On another note my VAG car is 10 years old, i've owned it 18 months n it's never put a foot wrong apart from obvious wear n tear brakes tyres etc.
> 
> Let us know how you get on mate :thumb:


Cheers, think technology has found its limit with my car haha it just seems as soon as i build confidence in it, i get knocked back again rather annoying


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

been lucky here and havent had a single fault with my vrs in the last year of owning it.
has used very little oil too thankfully though know yourself and tom have had horrendous problems with theirs.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Yip I would be mad,get a Subaru had it 6 months now and its not put a foot wrong :driver:


Thing is with those they are thirsty and huge road tax.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

My advice would be to get shot of it. My parents had a Passat that was never write from day 1, in 2 years it spent 28 days with vw. They changed to an A3 and it hasnt missed a beat in nearly 3 years.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Think its safe to say i wont be buying a VAG car any time soon. After owning my skoda for 6 months from brand new id say iv had quite major issues with it:
> 1) oil consumption = new engine
> 2) new comes with faulty turbo = new turbo.
> 3) car cut out on my way to work = new fuel pump.
> ...


I'd say you ave every right to be annoyed and pursue rejecting the car. New cars cost a fortune, and the reason most buy them is because they 'hopefully' have trouble free or minor niggles motoring within the warranty period. Otherwise you may as well as take your chances with a 3-5 old motor that's done all it's depreciating and budget for the odd bill.

I've run vdubs from the early 90's and never had a major problem, I had a spring break and a battery just die. But I wouldn't call myself a die hard VAG fan, jusr happened when it was time to swap I always seamed to be offered the best deals from my local VW.

Last motor was a Polo Tdi sport, which I ran for over 10 years fault free, I sold it to a mate and it's just failed it's first MOT, because of a failed CV boot, but otherwise is still going strong, and approaching 100K.

Before that I had a Golf GTi 20V, (non turbo) which was just a horrible car in every way. No go, unless you rang it's neck, drank like a fish, and more suspension rattles that a Sherman tank. Couldn't wait to get rid.

Running a Polo 1.2 Tsi at the moment and touch-wood it's a cracking little car, it's quiet, refined and performs better that it has any right to with only 1200cc under the bonnet. That said It's got less than 5k miles on it yet.

Strange thing is I can't warm to the car, can't put my finger on it but I just don't feel like its mine somehow. I don't know whether it's because I've read shocking reports on the 1.4Tsi engine and I'm waiting to see if this goes the same way. Or it's because I've been driving diesel for over 10 years and it's just different.

At the moment I have this mad urge to go and have a look at a Honda CR-V 2.2 diesel.

Anyway, I hope you get things sorted one way or another with yours. Keep us posted.

DD


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Thing is with those they are thirsty and huge road tax.


and chavvy and dull.... don't forget them Griz...... 

:lol:

Only kidding Ross....  it's only the impreza that is a chav mobile....

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> and chavvy and dull.... don't forget them Griz......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol... Chavvy and dull!! That's what they call a 'niche' motorcar..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DampDog said:


> I'd say you ave every right to be annoyed and pursue rejecting the car. New cars cost a fortune, and the reason most buy them is because they 'hopefully' have trouble free or minor niggles motoring within the warranty period. Otherwise you may as well as take your chances with a 3-5 old motor that's done all it's depreciating and budget for the odd bill.
> 
> I've run vdubs from the early 90's and never had a major problem, I had a spring break and a battery just die. But I wouldn't call myself a die hard VAG fan, jusr happened when it was time to swap I always seamed to be offered the best deals from my local VW.
> 
> ...


Yeah its the reason i bought it brand new, cause im only an apprentice so money not great so thought trouble free motoring as part of the deal i got 3 year servicing chucked in, 3 year rac cover (which was needed haha) first years tax, along with having cheap road tax and very good fuel economy for a petrol car with that power output, but it has bit me back ha to be fair to the dealer they have been great immediately getting me a replacement car even when they didn't have one they still got me one, and always phoning me to tell me how it was going when it was in the garage so....just keep trying to build my confidence with it


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

7 year warranty with a "Kia"..

And some of the cars they're now chucking look OK. That's how Datsun/Nissan started, cheap and cheerful to get a foot in the door, Kia appear to look after their customers. Don't know if I'd buy one though, but wouldn't dissmiss them out of hand any more..

I don't think I'd buy new again. Like you a had 3years servicing, free insurance, £1500 off. so deal looked good. Time wil tell.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you actually contacted Skoda UK to discuss this with the customer care team? There usually on the ball and spot on at resolving unhappy customer issues. That's what I would be doing first. With regards handing the car back your going to take a hit on the deprecation too your not going to get your full money back either.

But you have picked possibly the worst engine and gearbox combo that the VAG group make if you have the 1.4 TSI with DSG gearbox. The DSG's are getting better but the 1.4 TSI engine is rubbish. I work for VW and have seen simple running faults due to coil packs and spark plugs faulty to injector faults and cracked pistons. Also the water pump/supercharger clutch wears and get's noisy making a nice rattle on idle.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Firstly i did look at handing the car back at 1000 miles and 5 months ago but just put the engine down to a mishap and it happens some times with new cars as it was a lot of hassle to find out my rights etc etc!! Then with the cars issues slowly adding up im starting to get a bit peeved!! As to choosing the engine and gearbox combo well...i wasnt to know the issues as even with a lot of research there wasnt many if any issues i could find on briskoda. I shall be writing to skoda uk, what should i be expecting from them?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Ian-83 said:


> But you have picked possibly the worst engine and gearbox combo that the VAG group make if you have the 1.4 TSI with DSG gearbox. The DSG's are getting better but the 1.4 TSI engine is rubbish. I work for VW and have seen simple running faults due to coil packs and spark plugs faulty to injector faults and cracked pistons. Also the water pump/supercharger clutch wears and get's noisy making a nice rattle on idle.


Just out of interest are you seeing similar faults with the 1.2Tsi?? Or are they different enough to have the own ste of faults..??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I would never buy another VAG car EVER!!, worst choice buying one for me personally,

we are seriously thinking of going back to good old Hyundai, they just released the new i30


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We bought an 11 plate i30 when it was about 6 months old as a runabout.

It's great. Very nippy and fine for what we bought it for. £30 a year to tax and about 55 mpg.

It's my 3rd Hyundai and i love them. I love the new Veloster too


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Think its safe to say i wont be buying a VAG car any time soon. After owning my skoda for 6 months from brand new id say iv had quite major issues with it:
> 1) oil consumption = new engine
> 2) new comes with faulty turbo = new turbo.
> 3) car cut out on my way to work = new fuel pump.
> ...


One word for you REFUND! That's a ****ing joke mate. I don't think it matters what brand you buy,or how much you pay,poor workmanship is everywhere.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> We bought an 11 plate i30 when it was about 6 months old as a runabout.
> 
> It's great. Very nippy and fine for what we bought it for. £30 a year to tax and about 55 mpg.
> 
> It's my 3rd Hyundai and i love them. I love the new Veloster too


We had a Coupe for 5 years and had two issues in those 5 years,

Alarm was faulty they replaced it straight away no if's or but's, and on the 4th year rear brake calipers seized straight in changed them over job done apparently was a £400 job its the 5 year warranty and reliability that's appealing to us i'm past any "fast" cars now.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> We had a Coupe for 5 years and had two issues in those 5 years,
> 
> Alarm was faulty they replaced it straight away no if's or but's, and on the 4th year rear brake calipers seized straight in changed them over job done apparently was a £400 job its the 5 year warranty and reliability that's appealing to us i'm past any "fast" cars now.


:thumb:
Both mine were coupes and both black. S reg and then i went mad and bought a new one in 2006. Only bought the 1.6 though thinking that i was keeping costs down etc and sold it as i always wished i'd gone for the 2 litre. The 1.6 seemed to gobble petrol but i loved them both :thumb: I'd have had another new coupe if they hadn't stopped making them :argie:
Only thing that went on mine was the wipers on the S reg when it was about 5 years old. They stuck on their way up on my way to part exchange it. No problems other than that minor one.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah be p***ed of but most vag cars are pretty good i think u must of got one built on a friday afternoon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> We had a Coupe for 5 years and had two issues in those 5 years,
> 
> Alarm was faulty they replaced it straight away no if's or but's, and on the 4th year rear brake calipers seized straight in changed them over job done apparently was a £400 job its the 5 year warranty and reliability that's appealing to us i'm past any "fast" cars now.


I prefer where KIA's are heading, much better inside/interior style too than there Hyundai counterparts


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> We had a Coupe for 5 years and had two issues in those 5 years,
> 
> Alarm was faulty they replaced it straight away no if's or but's, and on the 4th year rear brake calipers seized straight in changed them over job done apparently was a £400 job its the 5 year warranty and reliability that's appealing to us i'm past any "fast" cars now.


But you haven't had any "fast" cars


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> I prefer where KIA's are heading, much better inside/interior style too than there Hyundai counterparts


I love the new sportage and dare I say it... the seoul!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> But you haven't had any "fast" cars


Faster than your Renault son.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Faster than your *Rennissan* son.


EFA. :lol:

Oh and Grizz hate to say this hows your VAG holding together? :thumb: PM if you want...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Thats terrible isnt it, only trouble is, if they offer to give me money back rather than a new car i wouldnt have a car as there nothing i want ha until the toyota gt86 comes out


GT 86 love the look and hopping to get a test drive at Goodwood, i see the order book has been very look warn very surprised with this but i think Toyota have to shake of a dowdy image IMHO


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> EFA. :lol:
> 
> Oh and Grizz hate to say this hows your VAG holding together? :thumb: PM if you want...


Emm...not great...it had a terrible weekend(developed another odd rattle from the clutch) and goes back in on Friday, i've yet to get the items we were discussing but I'm on it  :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> GT 86 love the look and hopping to get a test drive at Goodwood, i see the order book has been very look warn very surprised with this but i think Toyota have to shake of a dowdy image IMHO


Iv got my name down for a test drive when the dealer get one, my dad and sister have both bought toyotas recently so the salesman has organised one for me, so its possible for the skoda to go as long as insurance is reasonable due to my age


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv got my name down for a test drive when the dealer get one, my dad and sister have both bought toyotas recently so the salesman has organised one for me, so its possible for the skoda to go as long as insurance is reasonable due to my age


Yes vote with your pocket is the way to do it good luck , it leaves a sour taste though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Faster than your Renault son.


Faster maybe at falling apart 

Incidentally, the engine isn't renault, nor is anything else


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Faster maybe at falling apart


I'll deffo give you that lol.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> We bought an 11 plate i30 when it was about 6 months old as a runabout.
> 
> It's great. Very nippy and fine for what we bought it for. £30 a year to tax and about 55 mpg.
> 
> It's my 3rd Hyundai and i love them. I love the new Veloster too


Found this, quite interesting how VW CEO's are sniffing around apparently they were praising it alot. :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like the way he measures the blind spot at the end!, why the need to measure it's bloody massive!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Testament to not buying a new car built in a recession? 

We had an early 2008 Golf mk5 which was lovely, replaced it in 2009 with a brand new Mk 6 which was a total piece of sh*t. Build quality was dire all round.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Bought my 1st and last non Japanese car last year, a Seat Leon Cupra R.

Shortest time I have owned a car, build quality was shocking, always blowing coil packs interior squeeked and rattled.

main problem was it was just so dull and souless to drive (like the entire VAG range then) over servoed steering and brakes.

Shall be going back to Jap shortly for some "proper" cars.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Get a Vauxhall Astra GTC, sharp looks, well built, awesome chassis.

I don't trust any other manufacturer (in this price bracket) when it comes to quality.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

T.D.K said:


> Get a Vauxhall Astra GTC, sharp looks, well built, awesome chassis.
> 
> I don't trust any other manufacturer (in this price bracket) when it comes to quality.


I've got to say it again - VX has surprised me the most out of all the cars I've owned (from about 8 manufacturers) my other halfs VX Astra H (2007) was purchased nearly new and it is better screwed together with better parts than many cars costing double its price.

Even down to things like the Glass (Pilkington) is far far far superior to the Glass in any of my VAG, BMW's, Pugs and Fords i've owned. Most people wouldn't notice Glass quality on cars but if you look close at things the quality difference is amazing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well i had a sit poke prod and shuffle about in the new Hyundai i30 and i;ve gotta say its cracking!!

genuinely well screwed together boot is huge plenty of room in the back when i sorted my seating out.

Going to have a test drive at the weekend in the diesel version.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hate to say it but I'll be looking at a Hyundai or Kia next now, the 7 year warranty is appealing.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Get a Vauxhall Astra GTC


 :lol:

I had a Vauxhall once


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Well i had a sit poke prod and shuffle about in the new Hyundai i30 and i;ve gotta say its cracking!!
> 
> genuinely well screwed together boot is huge plenty of room in the back when i sorted my seating out.
> 
> Going to have a test drive at the weekend in the diesel version.


I've got to say the new i30 and ceed are very nice looking cars


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had two skoda's the first generation vRS, cracking car bought another car a C-Max which broke on me and then bought another Fabia the mark 2 1.4TDI, all I can say was that I never connected with it, just used it as a run around and had a few problems with, needless to say Skoda dealer was not intrested unless it had a vRS badge on it!! Needless to say I went along to a launch night for the new yaris and bought one of them instead, best car I have had, a lot of fun for a 1.33.

Sorry to hear of your woes with your Skoda through not what I would expect from Skoda who claim to be manufactuer of happy drivers!

Davy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Twisterboy said:


> I've had two skoda's the first generation vRS, cracking car bought another car a C-Max which broke on me and then bought another Fabia the mark 2 1.4TDI, all I can say was that I never connected with it, just used it as a run around and had a few problems with, needless to say Skoda dealer was not intrested unless it had a vRS badge on it!! Needless to say I went along to a launch night for the new yaris and bought one of them instead, best car I have had, a lot of fun for a 1.33.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your woes with your Skoda through not what I would expect from Skoda who claim to be manufactuer of happy drivers!
> 
> Davy


Cheers mate, yeah skoda dealership i use i cant complain they have done there best to make sure i wasn't inconvenienced much, but i will be writing a letter to skoda uk and phoning then to follow up the letter to explain my disappointment in the product i bought.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

O`Neil said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had a Vauxhall once


Not sure why it's a laughing matter, the materials used in mine match or exceed those used in VAG cars.

Unlimited/100,000 miles warranty on all new Vauxhall cars as well.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> Not sure why it's a laughing matter, the materials used in mine match or exceed those used in VAG cars.
> 
> Unlimited/100,000 miles warranty on all new Vauxhall cars as well.


It says a lot when Pauxhall call 100k a "Lifetime" :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> It says a lot when Pauxhall call 100k a "Lifetime" :lol:


For some people, it could be a lifetime, if you do 10,000 miles a year, that's a ten year warranty, exceeding Hyundai/Kia's warranty deal.

For me it will probably be 5 years.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Vauxhall have raised their game. I agree with the comments that you never really connect with VWs....I've had loads and still feel the same. I wonder why that is.....maybe too clinical?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

should_do_more said:


> Vauxhall have raised their game. I agree with the comments that you never really connect with VWs....I've had loads and still feel the same. I wonder why that is.....maybe too clinical?


I looked at VW Golf's before falling for the GTC.

Lovely cars, solidly built but VW play it a bit too safe with some of their models these days. It didn't scream 'buy me' as the GTC did.

The VW dealer however were fantastic. Friendly, very helpful and while obviously trying to sell me the car, they weren't pushy.

Vauxhall on the other hand were awful. Moody staff, uninterested and not welcoming at all.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Not sure why it's a laughing matter, the materials used in mine match or exceed those used in VAG cars.
> 
> Unlimited/100,000 miles warranty on all new Vauxhall cars as well.


I must admit, i'm a firm blue oval fan and even im impressed with the quality of new vauxhalls... still not sure i'd pay my hard earned pennies for one. but maybe one day.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Problem with Vauxhall over a VAG is depreciation. Golfs & A3 hold their value much better than an Astra, I know this through experience.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The interior quality on all but the latest range of vauxhalls is shocking though, even then they're not brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

just a fine balance of what you want, VAG may offer good build qaulity but in my experience they are not as reliable as you think, Jap stuff is boring but it never lets you down, Ford and Vauxhall, nice cars, pleasure to drive but certain parts are a bit chaep and nasty, long term ownership could be very costly, just another example of the world today, eveything is built to a price, pay your money and take your chances


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Get a Vauxhall Astra GTC, sharp looks, well built, awesome chassis.
> 
> I don't trust any other manufacturer (in this price bracket) when it comes to quality.


Took one out for a test drive the other weekend and it really isn't that great. The old vectra that I used to drive was soulless too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> For some people, it could be a lifetime, if you do 10,000 miles a year, that's a ten year warranty, exceeding Hyundai/Kia's warranty deal.
> 
> For me it will probably be 5 years.


Lets be honest who will have a car for 10 years?

I think you will find the Hyundai warranty is thee best on the market, its a triple 5 year plan.

5 year unlimited mileage warranty
5 year road side assistance
5 year annual vehicle checks


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Lets be honest who will have a car for 10 years?
> 
> I think you will find the Hyundai warranty is thee best on the market, its a triple 5 year plan.
> 
> ...


Well i've have my peugeot 406 coupe for approx 9 years (i'm the 2nd owner) and it's a 2000 X-reg (so coming up to 12 years old).
Besides the normal wear & tear it's just kept going without any major problems, no breakdowns etc.
I can't see myself getting rid anytime soon (touch wood )!

I agree that when manufacturers offer these longer warranty's it shows confidence in the product they are selling! However I would have to wonder how good they are once you have to use it i.e. are there conditions that you have to fullfil for them to honour it, how easy is it for them to wiggle out of it etc etc.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

kh904 said:


> *Well i've have my peugeot 406 coupe for approx 9 years *(i'm the 2nd owner) and it's a 2000 X-reg (so coming up to 12 years old).
> Besides the normal wear & tear it's just kept going without any major problems, no breakdowns etc.
> I can't see myself getting rid anytime soon (touch wood )!
> 
> I agree that when manufacturers offer these longer warranty's it shows confidence in the product they are selling! However I would have to wonder how good they are once you have to use it i.e. are there conditions that you have to fullfil for them to honour it, how easy is it for them to wiggle out of it etc etc.


Pfffff  there is always one pmsl :lol:

I know from past experience Hyundai's warranty is pretty good, our old Coupe was serviced once at the dealers then it went to mechanic i use round the corner (bit of a vag nut so quite handy just now with my current bucket of a Skoda) and it went back twice in the 5 years we had it, 2 years in the Alarm packed up and 4 years in the rear brake calipers siezed we done 80k in that car at the time and they never once questioned us, hence we are very very keen on going back to something reliable.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Problem with Vauxhall over a VAG is depreciation. Golfs & A3 hold their value much better than an Astra, I know this through experience.


I consider depreciation a issue only if you intend on keeping the car for 2-3 years. I'm aiming to keep this one for the life cycle of this model which is typically six years with Vauxhall.



bigmc said:


> The interior quality on all but the latest range of vauxhalls is shocking though, even then they're not brilliant!


It depends what you want from them really. While the interior on the Astra 'H' models (previous model) was a bit dull, the two I had, five door and coupe were solidly built, no rattles...just a bit dull.

My GTC's interior is the best I've seen from Vauxhall, soft touch plastics, leather door cards. It's fantastic. Definitely up there with VAG.



SteveyG said:


> Took one out for a test drive the other weekend and it really isn't that great. The old vectra that I used to drive was soulless too.


It depends where the test drive was done. Mine was in a built up area so not many chances to build up speed or really test the chassis. Get it on some country roads and you'll appreciate just how good the car handles. :thumb:

I don't know if you noticed the electric steering, this is the best example of the new technology I've driven. We have a Audi A4 with electric steering and it felt more artificial than the GTC.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry all electric steering is "artificial"


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

OP - sorry to learn of your problems with the VRS. That really was painful reading. It does sound like a case of not for purpose with the issues outlined 

We currently have a VW Polo GTi with the same engine. Great fun to drive and feels pretty solid overall. We have it on lease (subsidised company car scheme) at the moment and so far it has been reliable to date, but the complexity of the twin charged engine does worry me with regard to long term maintenance and reliability.

We also leased our Passat (virtually trouble free) originally and then bought it off the lease company at a very good price (sub trade) due to the high mileage. Will we be buying the Polo after the lease term ends? I doubt it. As mentioned, its great fun to drive, the interior is a nice place to be and I do like the DSG box, but the potential long term maintenance costs put me off a little. I may change my mind - only time and use will allow an informed decision.

Having owned VW's for some twenty (yikes) years, I do feel that the overall quality has deteriorated a little. Assuming due to the modern car's increased complexity and heavy dependency on electronic management. 

My MK1 and MK2 Golf GTi's never went wrong, my MK3 Golf GTi was a whole other story and had a multitude of annoying electrical gremlins that baffled even a few VW specialists. Spectacularly annoying at the time as there seemed to be one issue after the other without let up. I must add that nothing mechanical failed, just electrical gubbins, the most significant item being the ABS control unit (ouch) 

Next, I'll probably be looking further afield from the VAG group and consider buying a Honda Type R, MK5/6 Golf GTi, Audi A3 2.0T, Renault Clio Cup or possibly exploring Kia and Hyundai when the Polo ' does an Elvis ' and leaves the building


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> It depends where the test drive was done. Mine was in a built up area so not many chances to build up speed or really test the chassis. Get it on some country roads and you'll appreciate just how good the car handles. :thumb:
> 
> I don't know if you noticed the electric steering, this is the best example of the new technology I've driven. We have a Audi A4 with electric steering and it felt more artificial than the GTC.


They let me have it for a couple of hours, so I took it on my normal journeys and my commute, so comfort, road noise etc. are what mattered to me most rather than whether I can throw it round corners  I appreciate people look for different things in cars, so what isn't a good car for me might be ideal for someone else :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> I'm sorry all electric steering is "artificial"


Yes, I agree, I'm just saying compared to other examples, this is best car with electric steering I've driven yet, I believe Vauxhall placed the electric motor in a different place to give the driver more contact with the road.

I drove my mothers 2005 Audi TT with hydraulic steering (think that's the correct term) and I felt massively more connected to the road.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

bigmc said:


> The interior quality on all but the latest range of vauxhalls is shocking though, even then they're not brilliant!


You are having a laugh though right?, get in a Focus circa 06/07 and an Astra 06/07

Touch three parts - Rotary control for the headlamps (VX Rubberised - Ford Hard plastic) Door Cards (VX Full soft touch all the way down - Ford Hard Plastic) Interior Grab Handles (VX damped - Ford Not)

Now I've only highlighted three things but when you start looking close there are so many things that are better quality on the VX compared to the Focus. The VX also shames the MK5 Golf in lots of areas (MK5 was a bit poo interior wise)

Remember the problems with Golf MK5 rubber switches peeling, yeah top quality VAG strikes again.

Oh and BTW I own a Ford, a VX and a VAG at present so I'm very well placed to Judge. Remember Magazine Journalists don't usually live with the cars for more than a couple of weeks.

The VX I have at present has less squeaks and rattles than the 09 plate BMW e90 I'm using at the moment!, infact the VX has never had a squeak or rattle.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Pfffff  there is always one pmsl :lol:
> 
> I know from past experience Hyundai's warranty is pretty good, our old Coupe was serviced once at the dealers then it went to mechanic i use round the corner (bit of a vag nut so quite handy just now with my current bucket of a Skoda) and it went back twice in the 5 years we had it, 2 years in the Alarm packed up and 4 years in the rear brake calipers siezed we done 80k in that car at the time and they never once questioned us, hence we are very very keen on going back to something reliable.


I think that's quite impressive then from Hyundai!!!

I think someone made a good point earlier about the quality of cars bulit during the recession, the costs are pushed down thus quality suffers! 
Didn't Mercedes do a cost cutting exercise in the late 90's/ early 00's and it showed in the quality ie rust issues, dodgy electronics etc

Re: the 406 coupe, french cars often have a reputation of poor quality mainly on the electrics but after having the 406 coupe & previously a 306, i've have very good experiences with them. Mechanically they are very sound & keep on going!
Maybe the fact that the coupe was built in the Pininfarina factory iirc may have had an impact?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Didn't Mercedes do a cost cutting exercise in the late 90's/ early 00's and it showed in the quality ie rust issues, dodgy electronics etc


I believe that was the Chrysler days of ownership..... 

:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i had a fabia but the egr valve failed once, got shot before it did it again. used mega amounts of oil. i was told later engines had a better ring on the piston but it seems that may not be the case. not as well built as they'd have you believe.
the alfa isn't very fuel efficient but it's been a solid motor.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

yetizone said:


> OP - sorry to learn of your problems with the VRS. That really was painful reading. It does sound like a case of not for purpose with the issues outlined
> 
> We currently have a VW Polo GTi with the same engine. Great fun to drive and feels pretty solid overall. We have it on lease (subsidised company car scheme) at the moment and so far it has been reliable to date, but the complexity of the twin charged engine does worry me with regard to long term maintenance and reliability.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine also has the polo gti which he had a new engine last week, id suggest just keeping an eye on your oil for the engine trouble, my mates polo has not had any other issues. My mum has a scirocco and apart from a slight rattle that feels solid and not had any issues


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

So another VW 1.4 twin charger engine bites the dust. Blimey. Sorry to hear of your friends GTi engine failure. Not good at at all.

I think we've been lucky (so far - touch wood), I did know about the oil issue, so do check once every couple of weeks. To date, its drank about a litre and a half over 3K miles, so they do seem to use quite a bit of oil. IIRC I think only I put that much in my MK3 GTi over 50K miles outside of servicing.

Any more news on what is happening with your VRS? Fingers crossed the dealer is going to be helpful.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

i recently bought a new car and was tempted by the Seat Cupra but user reports on the DSG gearbox put me off a bit. was then tempted by an RCZ but it shares engine with Mini and Ds3 whichis notoriously problematic. makes me wonder about this shared engine thing as there are obviously more cars out there its clearly a monetary thing preventing proper action sorting problems out in terms of a proper engineered fix. 

OP you have had an engine and turbo change and car still not right. I would urge you to go to trading standards for help. Rejecting a car Is :wall: :wall::wall: possible but i think The replacement engine etc complicates things. i take it you have contacted Skoda directly to lodge a complaint. 

its green..had a green car once and think there maybe something inthe superstition thing after all.


----------

